# River Croal, Bolton - March 2013



## PaulPowers (Mar 14, 2013)

Work took me to Bolton today so during my dinner hour I decided to pop down the river Croal.

Quite a nice stroll with a visit into some of the buildings foundations (the pics from there came out crap).

The second section has a nice set of stairs but gets pretty boring after that,

As I came out there were UU workers all over the place like it was some sort of convention, not a word was said but I got a few odd looks 



> The River Croal is a river located in Greater Manchester, England. It is a tributary of the River Irwell.
> 
> Rising at the confluence of Middle Brook and Deane Church Brook, it flows eastwards through Bolton, collecting Gilnow Brook and the larger River Tonge at Darcy Lever. Most of the river is culverted through Bolton town centre, running under Knowsley Street; Market Place and Bridge Street. Before 1836 the River Croal formed the boundary between the townships of Great and Little Bolton.
> 
> ...


































The hole half way up the wall leads to this






And into the next one





















Then when I came out this happened


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 14, 2013)

Awesome stuff as always mate, love the portrait shot at the end!


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 14, 2013)

Just awesome, don't know how you find these places!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 15, 2013)

Amazing brickwork,thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 15, 2013)

You didn't drop by for a coffee!!! If that's where I think it is, did you not fancy the derelict factory right next to it? 

Very nice set of pix Mr. P.


----------



## PaulPowers (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm not a factory person


----------



## shatners (Mar 15, 2013)

Great stuff, whats the internal arch with the gate above it in the second pic Paul?


----------



## PaulPowers (Mar 16, 2013)

shatners said:


> Great stuff, whats the internal arch with the gate above it in the second pic Paul?



it's an old railway bridge that ran over the river


----------

